
This smart salt shaker has voice controls but can’t grind salt - robin_reala
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/8/3/16088526/smalt-smart-salt-shaker-app-alexa-smartphone
======
celticninja
This is the sort of thing that Silicon Valley (the TV show or the place)
produces because they tend to be so out of touch with reality of 90% of the
world's population.

It doesn't even grind the salt FFS.

